# diseño de un voltimetro analogico



## Flesh (Dic 7, 2011)

circuito de un voltimetro analogico que mida 120 v A.C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2011)

¿ Más dos pesos con papas y gaseosa grande ? 

Comprate un tester analógico de 4 dólares


----------



## Flesh (Dic 7, 2011)

HOla! es que es un proyecto pero no encuentro el circuito


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2011)

Fijate por ahí : 


http://www.google.com.ar/#hl=es&cp=....,cf.osb&fp=5078853b022575e3&biw=1024&bih=566

http://www.google.com.ar/#hl=es&cp=....,cf.osb&fp=5078853b022575e3&biw=1024&bih=566

http://www.google.com.ar/#hl=es&cp=...osb&fp=5078853b022575e3&biw=1024&bih=566&bs=1

Necesitás un miliamperímetro , una resistencia que habrá que calcularla , y un rectificador.

Saludos !


----------



## Flesh (Dic 7, 2011)

el rectificador  va a ir conectado a una parte del galvanometro y la resistencia a la otra?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2011)

Si ponés un solo díodo , va todo en serie y no importa el órden.


Saludos !


----------



## Flesh (Dic 7, 2011)

entonces pongo el diodo en serie con la resistencia y despues solo dejo las dos puntas de prueba! gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2011)

Si , eso en serie con un miliamperímetro :




































http://www.sapiensman.com/electrotecnia/problemas32.htm


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 7, 2011)

Hola.

Un circuito básico (también se suele poner un condensador en serie en la entrada).



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 7, 2011)

Los analógicos no llevan capacitor en serie, si lo pones la lectura no sera exactament igual.

Lo usan los testers digitales porque en general utilzan el mismo divisor de tensión DC, en cambio los analogicos el divisor AC es independiente y esta calibrado para que de el valor medio de una señal senoidal, si leiste lo posteado por Dosmetros veras que hay unas formulas que tienen que ver con eso presisamente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2011)

Pandita , he visto que los Voltímetros de los elevadores llevan un capacitor serie adentro , total que no necesitan ser precisos , solo estar bien calibrados en 220 o en 110 

Saludos !


----------

